# NOT my finest but ---



## tangoman (Jan 22, 2014)

G'day Folks,

I had a brainwave:bulgy-eyes: and said to myself "Hey, why not make a pen from aluminium rod"
So I did !!

It presented many "learning opportunities" and "redesign opportunities" but I am pleased with it despite its many and obvious faults !!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice! Welcome to the dark side :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Davie Hannaford jr (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice work!!
I'm looking at a piece of red brass with similar intentions, wish me luck...


----------



## tangoman (Jan 23, 2014)

*Good luck on the dark side !!*



Davie Hannaford jr said:


> Nice work!!
> I'm looking at a piece of red brass with similar intentions, wish me luck...



Davies,

You've got me thinking now !!! Off cuts of hexagonal brass rod - faceted already !!!!

Cam


----------



## OZturner (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice one Cameron,
Did you do anything to the finish of the Aluminium to retard oxidisation/corrosion?
Brian.


----------



## Russknan (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice job, Dude! Really. Russ


----------



## tangoman (Jan 23, 2014)

*Finishing*

Brian,

No I did nothing special to finish it at all. This was really a trial of method, material and self so I gave the finish no thought other than to turn it and see how the surface holds up with and without use.

FYI - it was sanded down to 1200grit MM.

Regards,
Cam


----------



## hard hat (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it. Did you tube the cap and body?


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

That is a very nice job you did there.

Ray


----------



## tangoman (Jan 26, 2014)

*Tubes*



hard hat said:


> I like it. Did you tube the cap and body?



Yes, I used short lengths of the tubes as I couldn't quite match the diameters of the parts with my drills.

Can anybody tell me the ideal fit between components and their tubes ?

Cam


----------



## johncrane (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks really good, great job!


----------

